

Ways to plot dendrograms in R - malditojavi
http://gastonsanchez.com/blog/how-to/2012/10/03/Dendrograms.html

======
izyda
I know the purpose of this is to just demonstrate/present the code necessary
to plot dendrograms but a good complimentary blog post would discuss the
useful of actually executing that code:

-When for instance is it appropriate to use dendrograms (hierarchal clustering) versus non-hierarchal approaches (ie. k-means clustering)?

-What does it actually mean for two observations to be clustered close together in a dendrogram (and would they also be clustered together if you uses a non-hierarchal approach)?

